# Is it allowed to bury Sch 40 gas pipe if wrapped with 20mil?



## Darren Lance (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I am an electrical contractor installing a generator. I am using a licensed plumber in my area for my gas install. 

My delima is, we have a trench 14" deep. The supply house only had 84' of Scotchgard
 1-1-1/4 pipe. We needed 1 more stick 21'. We used Sch 40 gas pipe and wrapped  with 20mil. Our plumbing inspector said it was not code to use and will not pass. He will pass if we could show him where it states in code that we could. My plumber and about 5-6 other plumbers in my area all said it is code to do so. Unfortunately none could quote off the top of their head. The inspector found 2015 International Fuel Gas Code 404.11.2 (exception) to be the closest code to our situation. We had to cut lengths of pipe and wrap.  
Would long lengths of pipe be considered a nipple, to pass with this code? Or is there another code to use that all the other plumbers say is code?


----------



## cda (Aug 29, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Aug 29, 2019)

Should not matter but is this a house or commercial building


----------



## cda (Aug 29, 2019)

I am not a plumber, but appears it must meet this::

Give your question a day and you should get some great answers:::



*404.11.2 Protection methods. *
Underground piping shall comply with one or more of the following:


1.The piping shall be made of corrosion-resistant material that is suitable for the environment in which it will be installed.


2.Pipe shall have a factory-applied, electrically-insulating coating. Fittings and joints between sections of coated pipe shall be coated in accordance with the coating manufacturer’s instructions.


3.The piping shall have a cathodic protection system installed and the system shall be monitored and maintained in accordance with an approved program.


----------



## steveray (Aug 29, 2019)

Factory applied as cda says....Unless the local will accept....I know there is a yellow tape and primer system, but I would not want to own that as an inspector....Run plastic pipe in the future?


----------



## Darren Lance (Aug 29, 2019)

cda said:


> Should not matter but is this a house or commercial building


House


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 29, 2019)

Need more info - also what code is he citing - The inspector should have given you the code section when he denied the inspection -


----------



## Darren Lance (Aug 29, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> Need more info - also what code is he citing - The inspector should have given you the code section when he denied the inspection -


The inspector did not give us a section. He just said it's not code. My plumber said the same thing, about which code the inspector is citing.

The funny thing is the plumber couldn't give the sections he is referring to also, not could the 1/2 dozen other plumbers we talked to.

I am hoping somebody can show me where plumber's get this info from. I am about to buy a code book and look for it. we have to order the Scotchgard pipe anyway won't be here till next week so I thought I would look into a code section that I could reference for the inspector.


----------



## cda (Aug 29, 2019)

Darren Lance said:


> The inspector did not give us a section. He just said it's not code. My plumber said the same thing, about which code the inspector is citing.
> 
> The funny thing is the plumber couldn't give the sections he is referring to also, not could the 1/2 dozen other plumbers we talked to.
> 
> I am hoping somebody can show me where plumber's get this info from. I am about to buy a code book and look for it. we have to order the Scotchgard pipe anyway won't be here till next week so I thought I would look into a code section that I could reference for the inspector.




You can access codes online 

They will not have local amendments 

Plus you need to know which year edition the city has currently adopted 


https://codes.iccsafe.org/category/I-Codes?year[]=2015&page=1


This may be the 2015 version of the code you need::

https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/IFGC2015


----------



## cda (Aug 29, 2019)

This is for entire houses ::

https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/IRC2015


This covers fuel gas out of it
Have not looked through it::


https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/IRC2015/chapter-24-fuel-gas



I think the answer is no not approved.


----------



## north star (Aug 29, 2019)

*$ ~ $ ~ $*

*From the `15 IFGC, Section 404.11.2 - Protective* *coatings and wrapping:*
"Pipe protective coatings and wrappings shall be approved for the application
and shall be factory applied.  *Exception:* Where installed in accordance with
the manufacturer' instructions, field application of coatings shall be permitted
for pipe nipples, fittings and locations where the factory coating or wrapping
has been damaged or necessarily removed at joints".

It doesn't seem that your application complies with this Code Section.

No, ...long lengths of pipe are not considered to be pipe nipples.

*$ ~ $ ~ $*


----------



## ICE (Aug 31, 2019)

The code used to include more information......or maybe it was just my AHJ. 

Primer is required.  40mil tape.  1" wide tape at corners.  Wrap from 6" before turning vertical to 6" above grade.

Like I said it used to be written either in the code or an appendix.  Now we are told to follow manufacturer's instructions.  I don't know what those instructions are so I go with what I know.  ...two layers of 20mil=40mil


----------



## HForester (Sep 4, 2019)

The IFGC (and the Fuel Gas part of the IRC) has had the similar language since the 2000 edition.  I seem to remember from long ago that the Fuel Gas portion of the (1994??) SBCCI plumbing code (?) did speak of the 2 wraps of 20 mil tape on buried iron piping. The codes change every 3 years so it behooves everyone to crack open the relevant code book(s) before doing something that you used to do, way back whenever.


----------



## ICE (Sep 4, 2019)

"it behooves everyone to crack open the relevant code book(s) before doing something that you used to do, way back whenever."

_1208.5.6 Protective Coating. Where in contact with material or atmosphere exerting a corrosive action, metallic piping and fittings coated with a corrosion-resistant material shall be used.


1210.1.3 Protection Against Corrosion. Gas piping in contact with earth or other material that is capable of corroding the piping shall be protected against corrosion in an approved manner._


----------



## HForester (Sep 5, 2019)

ICE said:


> "it behooves everyone to crack open the relevant code book(s) before doing something that you used to do, way back whenever."
> 
> _1208.5.6 Protective Coating. Where in contact with material or atmosphere exerting a corrosive action, metallic piping and fittings coated with a corrosion-resistant material shall be used.
> 
> ...




I'm curious as to where these sections are coming from. National Fuel Gas Code?  California? Edition year?


----------



## Darren Lance (Sep 5, 2019)

We decided to just replace the Sch 40pipe with to get scotchkote pipe instead. We had to wait a few days for it to come in any how. I was hoping to see a code that relates to what most if not all plumber's in my neck of the woods say is code. As you mentioned it would be good to see someone open up a code book to reference what they are doing. All the old timers are saying sure you can buy sch 40 black pipe as long as it is 20mil double wrapped. But nobody could quote which code. It probably is not code anymore, I takes it. 
The plumber is replacing anyway today, thanks for the replies!


----------



## ICE (Sep 5, 2019)

HForester said:


> I'm curious as to where these sections are coming from. National Fuel Gas Code?  California? Edition year?



2016 California Plumbing Code


----------



## ICE (Sep 5, 2019)

Darren Lance said:


> We decided to just replace the Sch 40pipe with to get scotchkote pipe instead. We had to wait a few days for it to come in any how. I was hoping to see a code that relates to what most if not all plumber's in my neck of the woods say is code. As you mentioned it would be good to see someone open up a code book to reference what they are doing. All the old timers are saying sure you can buy sch 40 black pipe as long as it is 20mil double wrapped. But nobody could quote which code. It probably is not code anymore, I takes it.
> The plumber is replacing anyway today, thanks for the replies!



The code I have is silent on the matter other than to say protect the pipe in an approved manner.  I have one that I can approve. Yours might be different than mine but the code likes them all.


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 5, 2019)

HForester said:


> The codes change every 3 years so it behooves everyone to crack open the relevant code book(s) before doing something that you used to do, way back whenever.





Darren Lance said:


> All the old timers



This is the problem with 95% of contractors. No one opens a code book after they have got their license. If they even have to test where you are at. Here the inspectors have pushed for years to make contractors take continuing ed to keep licenses. Instead the contractors get mad at inspectors when we tell them it is wrong.


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 6, 2019)

Hence the argument usually starts when the inspector states - so you been doing this wrong for 15 years since it changed in the code...... Yup, I used to be that guy.


----------



## my250r11 (Sep 6, 2019)

I try not to be that guy anymore but some days my limits are pushed.


----------



## ICE (Sep 6, 2019)

So what’s the answer?  I know that what I approve is no longer in the code......that makes it wrong.....some will say illegal.  What do you do?  There’s what I approve and there is nothing.  Do you use the old code like I do? Do you ask for nothing?  Do you ask for something in between?


----------



## ICE (Oct 9, 2019)

A general contractor is building an ADU.  He was proud of the fact that primer was used....sparingly. 













This pipe came out of the ground.  The contractor is saving it for a future job.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 9, 2019)

"workmanship" sorely lacking, great photos for my wall of shame.
Tape does not substitute for welded/soldered/threaded joints.


----------



## north star (Oct 9, 2019)

*& = & = &*


> *" So what’s the answer? I know that what I approve is no longer in the code......that makes it wrong.....some will say illegal. What do you do? There’s what I approve and there is nothing. Do you use the old code like I do? Do you ask for nothing? Do you ask for something in between ? "*


Is there a Code compliant piping product in your area that the contractors could be installing ?

*& = & = &*


----------



## ICE (Oct 10, 2019)

north star said:


> *& = & = &*
> Is there a Code compliant piping product in your area that the contractors could be installing ?
> 
> *& = & = &*


Pipe coated with epoxy and polyethylene pipe are allowed to be underground.  It's the installation mistakes that trips them up.


----------

